# Fine Dining "Find" in London...Cheap, too!



## Carol C (Oct 14, 2008)

I just got back from my visit to London...and to Tours and Paris France. The best meals I had in 12 days were in London's Bloomsbury neighborhood where I stayed 4 nights. I became a regular at the most wonderful Turkish restaurant that was inexpensive and gourmet quality. Next time in London check out Tas...multiple London locations. A real find!  www.tasrestaurant.com


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 14, 2008)

Carol, the Euro is about 2-1 to the American dollar right now, isn't it?  How did that affect your pocketbook?  And how about the gas?  How much was it per liter?   

I have a lot of questions, don't I?  I should just send you a PM.  I am so green with envy, seriously!


----------



## Blues (Oct 15, 2008)

Cindy, it's the British pound that used to be 2:1 to the dollar.  It was when I was there last year, and it was very painful.  But the pound is now about $1.75, which is a little better.  Today the Euro is about $1.36.

http://finance.yahoo.com/currency

-Bob


----------



## Carol C (Oct 15, 2008)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Carol, the Euro is about 2-1 to the American dollar right now, isn't it?  How did that affect your pocketbook?  And how about the gas?  How much was it per liter?
> 
> I have a lot of questions, don't I?  I should just send you a PM.  I am so green with envy, seriously!



Cindy, I didn't pay attention to gas prices as I didn't rent a car. The exchange rates were actually a bit better than they've been months ago. A guy in the plane coming back said he paid ten dollars US for beer in Paris and $30-40 for a meal. I wonder why he would buy beer in Paris, honestly. I paid 4 euro tops for *wine* at the nicest restaurant I found in Paris to accompany my 16 euro dinner. I mostly paid 12 eu for a round meal in Paris, and 4-6 euros for filling and delicious sandwiches. Falafel sandwiches are cheap in Le Marais where I stayed. In London I even found a wine bar/restaurant in Bloomsbury where I enjoyed a glass of wine for 2.10 pounds. So nice to accompany my meal of chili con carne over rice at 6 pounds. So there is good food to be had even on a budget. You just have to read all the menus posted out front and make your selections wisely, and skip desserts and appetizers unless it's a "formula" or fixed price meal or plat du jour (those can  be real bargains for complete meals midday).


----------

